# Erie, PA



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was going to the shows in Erie Pennsylvania this coming weekend?

Terry
Farleys D
"One must first BUILD a house before they can paint it"


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, I wish, I wish....

Out here in NorCal we have two of the few remaining benched shows on the 30-31 Jan weekend, and I will attend one of the days. Need to go remind myself which day has the greater overall Poodle entry, though know full well entry does not equal attendance. Indio is of course our big January draw these days.

Wishing you well, Terry, and many to clap for you -- I'll do it from a distance. Wish I could at least come help hold or something .


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Streetcar! Enjoy the shows in CA, Benched shows are a so rare anymore, but it is nice to get to see all the dogs. 

I love the Erie shows, nice show site, nice people. and I WILL need luck!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good luck then! I would love to see some pictures of your Poodles, hint, hint. Whenever I read your signature line about building the house first, I always nod my head in agreement.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks MFMST; I will need all the luck possible, by girl only needs a major to finish, the competition will be tough, many beautiful poodles, and top competitors! 

I know I need to post pictures, but I am so bad with some of the technology. I know I must learn!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have trouble posting pictures too. When she crushes it, have someone help you post her victory shot


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's a start, Terry... paper clips are an interesting feature in any reply box. 'Cos they Attach things! 

Click on the paper clip and the pop-up to the left will appear. Click on a Browse button and find your pix in your machine. Best of luck.

Oh, and break a leg, eh?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you Countryboy, I will give it a try once I come back from the shows.


----------

